
Ask HN: How can I visualize my skills - erkanerol
I want to visualize my skills like this:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;postimg.org&#x2F;image&#x2F;kxobsace9&#x2F;<p>Do you know any tool for this? I think I can do with LaTeX but it is so complex for NonProgrammers and there should be a drag-and-drop tool for this.
======
detaro
Any rich-text editor can do that if you find the two stars in a font, or it
can include graphics. That's pretty much drag-and-drop.

